# UNESCO World Heritage sites



## Brian G Turner (Oct 9, 2014)

If you haven't seen it already, it might be worth some members' time exploring the list of UNESCO World Heritage sites, not least the galleries that accompany many of the entries:
http://whc.unesco.org/en/list

For example, in Croatia, the Palace of Diocletian at Spit:
http://whc.unesco.org/pg.cfm?cid=31&l=en&id_site=97&gallery=1&&maxrows=33

and Dubrovnik old town:
http://whc.unesco.org/pg.cfm?cid=31&l=en&id_site=95&gallery=1&&maxrows=35

Might help with research for fantasy writers, as well as those with a general interest in history and the natural world.


----------

